# Palmetto



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

Any news would be appreciated.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Did the Derby finish today? If so, any results?


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

Heard they had a double and a single yesterday, then did an indented triple this morning. Going to the water at 1200 with i think 12.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1st - FC/AFC CNFC CAFC COMSTOCKS BODACIOUS- ALAN PLEASANT-ANNE & JOHN MARSHALL
2ND - FC SEA-J PLEASANT RIVER BLUE- ALAN PLEASANT-ANNE & JOHN MARSHALL
3RD - TROUBLESOME HIGHSEA'S JACQUES- ALAN PLEASANT- MARY TATUM
4TH - AFC MISS BEE HAVIN MH - FORREST FAULKNER - FORREST

SORRY I DONT HAVE THE RJ OR JAMS


AMATEUR RESULTS

1st- FC-AFC GOOD IDEA'S WHOA NELLIE - KEN NEIL- KEN NEIL & BRENDA LITTLE
2ND - LARS HARMONY N' BLUES - ROBERT LARSEN - ROBERT & PATRICIA LARSEN
3RD - FC/AFC CNFC CAFC COMSTOCKS BODACIOUS-ANNE MARSHALL- ANNE & JOHN MARSHALL
4TH - FC REAL SOUTHERN GENTLEMAN -ANNE MARSHALL- ANNE & JOHN MARSHALL
RJ- RIPARIAN MARIAH'S MISS VIXEN MH - GREG MCGEE- GREG MCGEE


THE ONLY THING THAT I KNOW ABOUT THE QUAL. IS THAT RICHARD MCDONALD GOT 1ST.
________
One Vaporizer Reviews


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Derby 


1st) Cropper's Tess Pilot ? Newt Cropper 
2nd) Peakebrook's Secret Weapon - Charlie Ross (Sandhill)
3rd) ?
4th) Peakebrook?s Brawny Force- Carlie Ross (Sandhill)


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Qual:
1st- Shadow's Sunday Sam MH Richard Mcdonald - Jane Doolittle
2nd- Pekisko's Triple Threat Colin McNicol - Norm Elder
3rd- NTK's Wicked Wishes Chris Ledford - Deborah Stukey
4th- RDC's Jazztime Trips Ink Spots Colin McNicol - Ron Adlington
RJ - Peakebrook's Got the Tricks Mike Osteen - Alvin Hatcher
and 6 more Jams that I forgot.


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone have Q placements and jams?


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Anyone have the rest of the derby results?

Congrats to all who placed and finished-

Lisa


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congratulations to Charlie Ross of Sandhill Kennel. Charlie has ran Sandhill Kennel's Derby dogs at Tall Pines, Mobile and Palmetto this year. He has three seconds, one forth and two Jams for his efforts!

Good job Charlie!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Heard they had a double and a single yesterday, *then did an indented triple this morning*.


Is this correct???

_In the *DERBY*_????? :shock: :shock: :shock: 

kg


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

That is correct!


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

How many water marks were there in the derby?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I could be wrong, but it sounds like 6......perhaps they added another triple to the mix after the one Sunday morning to make it 9..... :roll: ..........................

kg


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

K G said:


> I could be wrong, but it sounds like 6......perhaps they added another triple to the mix after the one Sunday morning to make it 9..... :roll: ..........................
> 
> kg


I thought that was 6 land marks...I was wondering if there were as many water marks.


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

The last series was a double on water.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Can add this to Derby info-

Darlene's Golden, "Ready," got third! 

My "Raven" got a Jam. Her last derby...now on to the Q.

Lisa


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry Bob.....I guess I missed the "land" part....the triple in the derby addled me............. :? .................

Sounds _now_ like it was six land marks and two water marks. Isn't there something in the rule book about dogs being equally tested on land and water?

kg


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Equally tested on land and water ....... Stakes carrying championship points...


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Chapter 14, Item 16, page 28 under Trial Procedure: "Retrievers should perform equally well on the land and in the water, and should be thoroughly tested on both." 

I can't WAIT until someone does a Qual or Derby with all land marks and tries to use the rulebook to defend it. If the grounds are so inadequate that the minor stakes can't do water marks, then I'd question the use of those grounds to hold anything but the AM and OPEN on.

......and am I the _only_ one who is APPALLED by the use of a triple in the Derby?

:shock: :?: ????????????????????

Nevermind......we've been down this road before...... :roll: 

Deja vu regards,

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

K G said:


> Alrighty then.....so I'm the only one who is APPALLED by the use of a triple in the Derby?
> 
> :shock: :?: ????????????????????
> 
> ...


Nope, but I figured we have beat this horse to death already, too. :? Also who am I too question their decision, I don't judge yet so I'd be thrown under the bus for throwing a BS flag....

FOM


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

K G said:


> ......and am I the _only_ one who is APPALLED by the use of a triple in the Derby?
> 
> :shock: :?: ????????????????????
> 
> ...


KG:

Yes we have:

http://retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20856&highlight=derby+maine


Paula


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

That one was in the summer of last year and contained more than one triple...... :roll: 

The thing that scares me is that trial season is just getting started _this_ year.... :shock: 

kg


----------

